# Day at the Beach :)



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We had some good weather here a couple of days ago so we decided to go for a long walk on a beach just outside London. The chis had a lot of fun investigating, searching for unopened shells, attempting to eat fresh seaweed -_-, digging and running around with crab claws. lol 










Watching people in the distance / guarding our picnic spot against intruders









Rocky the mountain goat 
"Don't you dare pick me up, I can do thiz on my own!"









Lilo jumping a bit like a frog lol / going crazy for Perrito treats









"OMG this iz like a free seafood buffet = best day ever!!"









"Rocky STOP stealing _my_ crab claws!!"









Investigating an unopened shell
"What are this????" 









We met 2 cute (and very fluffy!) chihuahuas on the way









Princess Lilo suddenly deciding she won't walk anymore









"I iz staying on this fence until you pick me up... OK?"









"Daddy why you put me on here?! And why are you taking pics instead of helping me, you meanies... -_-"









Warming up and resting in the carrier at last, all wrapped up in my scarf.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

And some pictures of the scenery


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I love these photo of rocky and lilo. 
The photo captions are adorable.
Darcy likes the look of rocky  and lilo really suits her little top. 
You are so talented at taking photos, I love the last photo of the shell it is beautiful.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

love all these pics !!! looks like everyone had so much fun at the beach. I love pic of of Lilo jumping like a frog for perrito treats . lol. 
I agee with Jessica that your captions are adorable. they always are !! and your pictures are beautiful, I love the scenery pics too


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> I love these photo of rocky and lilo.
> The photo captions are adorable.
> Darcy likes the look of rocky  and lilo really suits her little top.
> You are so talented at taking photos, I love the last photo of the shell it is beautiful.


Thank you so much!!  I love taking the dogs for days out like that and doing photography at the same time. hehe


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

elaina said:


> love all these pics !!! looks like everyone had so much fun at the beach. I love pic of of Lilo jumping like a frog for perrito treats . lol.
> I agee with Jessica that your captions are adorable. they always are !! and your pictures are beautiful, I love the scenery pics too


Aww thank you so much!! And I'm glad you like the captions, I always have a laugh making little stories. :lol: We did have a lot of fun. So much so that the dogs have been tired and just chilling out for the last 2 days.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Omg what great pictures!! That beach looks soooo familiar I'm positive I've seen it on a postcard lol!

The gang looked like they had a fantastic time, they're adorable. Also is the "what are this" reference to a Jenna Marbles video lol? Because if it is I say it allll the time when my two are investigating ha!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Some really great shots, especially the action ones  Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cait93x said:


> Omg what great pictures!! That beach looks soooo familiar I'm positive I've seen it on a postcard lol!
> 
> The gang looked like they had a fantastic time, they're adorable. Also is the "what are this" reference to a Jenna Marbles video lol? Because if it is I say it allll the time when my two are investigating ha!


Thanks!!  It's possible! hehe I guess it's quite a typically British looking beach with the colourful beach huts and everything. This was in Southend on Sea (but far away from the centre lol). And yes the "what are this?" is taken from those Jenna Marbles videos! My boyfriend and say it all the time to them as well! LOL I was wondering if someone would pick up on that. haha


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

SinisterKisses said:


> Some really great shots, especially the action ones  Looks like they had a blast!


Thank you! They really did and so did my boyfriend and I! We love taking them out of the city for adventures like that.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Love the pictures. I love seeing different areas, we don't have anything like the beach huts. I love that they are so colorful.
The dogs are looking fantastic, we love nothing more than taking them with us! LILO reminds me of Lily...she just stops. Camille, you have a couple of cutie pies.❤❤❤❤


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love❤These❤Photos Camille! The scenery of the beach is so beautiful, I feel like I'm there with you because the pictures are so vivid and lively. Lilo can jump so high for such a tiny dig and her little tank top is so cute too. Love the pics of the extra fluffy chi's and love that they have the same coloring as Rocky and Lilo.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Love the pictures. I love seeing different areas, we don't have anything like the beach huts. I love that they are so colorful.
> The dogs are looking fantastic, we love nothing more than taking them with us! LILO reminds me of Lily...she just stops. Camille, you have a couple of cutie pies.❤❤❤❤


Thanks!! The UK does have some very pretty seasides, even if we don't tend to have the great weather to go with it. :laughing5: And I agree, I love how colourful the beach huts are. I think it's a very British thing, I haven't really seen anything like that elsewhere. And yep Lilo randomly stops! It's often if we don't go in the direction she wants to take. She's a bit of a diva. lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love❤These❤Photos Camille! The scenery of the beach is so beautiful, I feel like I'm there with you because the pictures are so vivid and lively. Lilo can jump so high for such a tiny dig and her little tank top is so cute too. Love the pics of the extra fluffy chi's and love that they have the same coloring as Rocky and Lilo.


Aww thank you so much!  She does jump really high and I was a bit shocked when I looked back at the pictures. lol And thanks, I made that tank top for fun a few months ago. It's not perfect, but I'm getting better slowly (I think hehe).


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics, i love the one of Lilo in mid air, and you met their Long Coat doppelgangers!

We play 'what are this?' with ours all the time, and have come to the conclusion that they are all 'small, angry cermets' who did not grow because they licked too many panties lol


----------



## Pupachurros (Oct 26, 2015)

Great pics - love the one of your chis jumping for treats! Very impressive jumping!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Great pictures Camille. I love them all and it looks like it was a great, fun day. Love the caption of free seafood buffet. Does Lilo really stop walking after awhile? Carolina does that, she just seems to decide that she's had enough walking now so pick me up and carry me the rest of the way.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Great pics, i love the one of Lilo in mid air, and you met their Long Coat doppelgangers!
> 
> We play 'what are this?' with ours all the time, and have come to the conclusion that they are all 'small, angry cermets' who did not grow because they licked too many panties lol


Thanks! hahaha Oh I remember that video as well, gotta love Jenna Marbles' dog videos! My two are certainly guilty of that, especially Rocky. :lol::foxes15:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Pupachurros said:


> Great pics - love the one of your chis jumping for treats! Very impressive jumping!


Thank you!  The craziest thing is I have some pictures where she's jumping even higher, but this one was better. It's safe to say she loves those treats. lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

BasketMichele said:


> Great pictures Camille. I love them all and it looks like it was a great, fun day. Love the caption of free seafood buffet. Does Lilo really stop walking after awhile? Carolina does that, she just seems to decide that she's had enough walking now so pick me up and carry me the rest of the way.


Thanks!  Yep Lilo has always been a bit special with walking. lol As a puppy we had a very hard time getting her to walk at all. Now she absolutely loves walks, but tends to stop randomly. She doesn't tire easily (she can usually walk for hours in the right conditions), but certain things can stop her like if the ground is wet, certain textures or if we don't walk in the direction _she_ wants to take. lol In this case certain sections of the beach had a lot of pebbles and shells and I don't think she was a big fan so she hopped into the carrier on and off. She enjoyed the more sandy parts though. She's a little princess! :lol:


----------

